# TCR Settings



## Andre (13/10/15)

As more and more TC mods give you the option to set your own TCR (temperature coefficient of resistance), this list might be useful:







Source

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Mike (13/10/15)

Surprised to see 316 and 317 so close. I read a while back and people were making a big deal about how much easier it was to work with 317 when playing with TC.


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

Mike said:


> Surprised to see 316 and 317 so close. I read a while back and people were making a big deal about how much easier it was to work with 317 when playing with TC.


Yeah, I think workability depends more on the composition of the SS. I am amazed at how many types of SS one gets.


----------



## Mike (13/10/15)

Oh sorry I meant in terms of getting the resistance reading right and the TC firing consistently.


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

Mike said:


> Oh sorry I meant in terms of getting the resistance reading right and the TC firing consistently.


Oh, ok - that makes sense.


----------



## Stew (4/2/21)

I Found this image on Facebook so thought I fitted in here. It appears to be the same as the lists in the original post.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## TonySC (24/2/21)

Mike said:


> Oh sorry I meant in terms of getting the resistance reading right and the TC firing consistently.



AFAIK, that'd be 410, or the more common 304. Higher tcr's seem to help the mods out for stainless steel.


----------

